# Thinking of you



## trcb

Ciao

Please help me translate the following:

" Hi there. Was thinking of you, and wondering how you are?"

For context - this is someone very dear to me.

Many thanks


----------



## Necsus

Ciao. Stavo pensando a te, e mi chiedevo come stai.


----------



## Alex_88

Hello!
"Ciao. Stavo pensando a te, mi chiedevo come stavi"

Hope it is right!


----------



## Alex_88

Ops...mi è sorto un dubbio...
-Mi chiedevo come stai
-Mi chiedevo come stavi
oppure
-Mi chiedevo come stessi

A me suona di più il secondo..(????)


----------



## Necsus

Alex_88 said:
			
		

> Ops...mi è sorto un dubbio...
> -Mi chiedevo come stai
> -Mi chiedevo come stavi
> oppure
> -Mi chiedevo come stessi
> 
> A me suona di più il secondo..(????)


 
Sintatticamente è giusto il terzo, con il congiuntivo, anche se nel parlato è uno di quei casi in cui si soprassiede...


----------



## trcb

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Necsus

You're welcome.


----------



## Hope2bfree

What about the italian translation for :

*"you are thinking about me"*  or

*"you are thinking on me"  ?*


----------



## Moogey

Hope2bfree said:
			
		

> What about the italian translation for :
> 
> *"you are thinking about me"*  or
> 
> *"you are thinking on me"  ?  *No such thing



Hi Hope2bfree,

- Pensi a me
- Stai pensando a me

-M


----------



## Necsus

Hope2bfree said:
			
		

> What about the italian translation for :
> *"you are thinking about me" *or
> *"you are thinking on me" ?*


I think the only correct alternative is 
"you are thinking *of* me", to say "Tu stai pensando a me".
(But I'm not an English speaker, not at all!)


----------



## Hope2bfree

Thank you guys.... I wasn't sure about the *"thinking o*n" but I wanted to know if there was a difference in the italian translation for both.... 
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

And "to think about st." also means "riflettere su qualcosa".


----------



## skywatcher

trcb said:
			
		

> Ciao
> 
> " Hi there. Was thinking of you, and wondering how you are?"
> 
> Many thanks



Prendo spunto da questa frase...
Leggendo libri in inglese mi è capitato di notare l'uso del punto interrogativo nelle interrogative indirette (che a me sembra così strano!)... non sempre però. 
Vorrei dunque sapere dagli amici "natives" se c'è una regola a riguardo...

Ciao e grazie


----------



## Moogey

Ciao skywatcher,

Non credo che sia una regola, ma generalmente non l'uso. Qualche volta può aggiungerlo per aggiungere più di un senso di dubbio e di meraviglia.

Correzione, per favore!

-M


----------



## skywatcher

Moogey said:
			
		

> Ciao skywatcher,
> 
> Non credo che sia una regola, (ma) _comunque_ _io_ generalmente non l'uso. Qualche volta_ si_ può aggiunger_e_ per (aggiungere) _rafforzare_ _il_ senso di dubbio e di meraviglia.
> 
> Correzione, per favore!
> 
> -M



Praticamente perfetto, altro che correzione!  Le mie indicazioni sono più che altro cose di stile (quindi in parte soggettive)
Grazie mille! Non sapevo di questa possibilità di scelta per quel che riguarda il punto di domanda nelle interrogative indirette. In Italiano sarebbe sbagliatissimo metterlo.

Ciao ciao


----------



## Moogey

skywatcher said:
			
		

> Praticamente perfetto, altro che correzione!  Le mie indicazioni sono più che altro cose di stile (quindi in parte soggettive)
> Grazie mille! Non sapevo di questa possibilità di scelta per quel che riguarda il punto di domanda nelle interrogative indirette. In Italiano sarebbe sbagliatissimo metterlo.
> 
> Ciao ciao



Grazie! Forse qualcuno può citare una fonte grammaticale per questo, se ti piace seguire le regole.

-M


----------



## Wineguymatt

ciao,

I am trying to write something nice to a dear friend of mine in italiano.

What i want to say is, "(her name) my darling, i am always thinking of you. with love".

My best attempt at translation is, "(her name) mi tesoro, sono sempre pensando a te. con affetto".

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

grazie


----------



## Alfry

<name>, mio tesoro, ti penso sempre. Con affetto 

<name>, mio tesoro, penso sempre a te. Con affetto 

<name>, mio tesoro, è a te che penso sempre. Con affetto


----------



## Juri

Mia cara XY,penso sempre a te, con affetto.
XY, tesoro mio, ti penso sempre con affetto.


----------



## Wineguymatt

Thank you very much for the help. Which one of these would be the most casual?




Alfry said:


> <name>, mio tesoro, ti penso sempre. Con affetto
> 
> <name>, mio tesoro, penso sempre a te. Con affetto
> 
> <name>, mio tesoro, è a te che penso sempre. Con affetto


----------



## Neutrino

Maybe:
"(her name) mia cara, ti penso sempre. con amore." or maybe
" ...,ti sto pensando sempre....


----------



## Alfry

None of them are casual, nor is the English one, I presume.

I'd go with the first though because, in my opinion, the second and the third are a bit stronger


----------



## Wineguymatt

How come "sono" is not used? Is it normal for italians to drop that word?


----------



## Neutrino

I think It's much more common to use the "Gerundio"? (I don't know the word ) (I am thinking etc.) in the English language than in Italian. Am I right?


----------



## pomello

Io direi "tesoro mio" invece che "mio tesoro". Non è una gran differenza, ma credo sia più comune la prima forma.


----------



## Wineguymatt

pomello said:


> Io direi "tesoro mio" invece che "mio tesoro". Non è una gran differenza, ma credo sia più comune la prima forma.


 
grazie. ho pensato che fu più comune a dire "tesoro mio".

please forgive and correct any errors in the above statement


----------



## pomello

Io direi così: "Grazie. Ho pensato anch'io che fosse più comune dire "tesoro mio". 
Oppure:"Grazie. Pensavo (finchè non ho letto il post. Adesso non solo lo penso, ne sono certo) anche io che fosse più comune dire "tesoro mio"


----------



## Chloe M

I am so sorry if this affends anybody x

I keep thinking of when you touched me in the pool, I get so excited just thinking about it.

Tengo pensante di quando tu toccato mio nelle piscina, diventare cosi semplicemente eccitato pensante su io.

Sorry again


----------



## narmoriel

Hi,
"Continuo a pensare a quando mi hai toccato in piscina, mi eccito così tanto solo a pensarci."
Narmoriel


----------



## TrentinaNE

Why, Miz Chloe, I do declare, you're givin' me the _vapors_!  

My attempt at correction (but wait for some native Italians):

Penso sempre a quando mi hai toccato in piscina, mi eccito molto sola a pensarci.

Elisabetta


----------



## Chloe M

Thanks for your replys, sorry again


----------



## Brian P

Chloe, a polite correction.  The plural of "reply" is "replies"


----------



## Chloe M

Brian P said:


> Chloe, a polite correction. The plural of "reply" is "replies"


 
Thank you for your correction Brian x


----------



## Nate in California

> Penso sempre a quando mi hai toccato in piscina, mi eccito molto sola a pensarci.



It should be "solo"


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie, Nate!     And I knew that one, too!   

Elisabetta


----------



## Nate in California

> Grazie, Nate!  And I knew that one, too!
> 
> Elisabetta



Capita...


----------



## sheldon

Can someone please translate this into Italian?
Grazie mille


----------



## ogre84

Hi,

sto pensando a te!

Bye.


----------



## sheldon

Thank you!


----------



## Vitelia

Ciao tutti!

I am writing an email to a friend in Italy and wanted to sign of with *"Thinking of you..."* in Italian. 

I wrote *"Pensando in te"* but I'm pretty sure I'm mixing it up with Spanish. Would it be "Pensando *a* te"??

Any help would be most appreciated.

Grazie!

Vitelia


----------



## Alberto77

Pensando a te would be the direct translation.
You can also write ti penso, I think of you,
ciao
alb


----------



## rrose17

Hope2bfree said:


> Thank you guys.... I wasn't sure about the *"thinking o*n" but I wanted to know if there was a difference in the italian translation for both....
> Grazie!


Actually just for your information the expression "think ON me" does exist. There is a book by the Spanish author Javier Marias whose English title is "In the Battle Tomorrow Think on Me". This is a Shakesperean quote and implies that the listener should be scared of me and what I will do to you, not to care ABOUT me or my well being.


----------



## LaCosmopolitana

skywatcher said:


> Prendo spunto da questa frase...
> Leggendo libri in inglese mi è capitato di notare l'uso del punto interrogativo nelle interrogative indirette (che a me sembra così strano!)... non sempre però.
> Vorrei dunque sapere dagli amici "natives" se c'è una regola a riguardo...
> 
> Ciao e grazie



Caro Skywatcher,

A proposito di:
 "Hi there. I was thinking of you and wondering how you are."

Qui, non c'è il punto interrogativo perche non è una domanda. 
La domanda sarebbe: "Hi there. I was thinking of you. How are you?"
oppure "Hi there. I was thinking of you...how are you?"

Buona giornata!
LaCosmopolitana


----------



## Kevorkian

Scusate ma quindi si trovano delle frasi indirette (ovvero con il soggetto prima del verbo) con il punto interrogativo?!? Se è così sono sbalordito e contento di aver appreso una cosa nuova


----------



## Zoolover

"Sono pensando a te"?  I find "Sto pensando a te"
and "Ti sto pensando". Which is correct?

Also, just "thinking of you" could be translated as
"Pensando a te", or is the tense for "thinking" then
different?

I have a friend who is ill and would appreciate knowing
that I am thinking of him. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Giak

Zoolover said:


> 1- Sono pensando a te
> 2- Sto pensando a te
> 3- Ti sto pensando
> 
> Which is correct?


 
2 and 3 have the same meaning




			
				Zoolover said:
			
		

> Also, just "thinking of you" could be translated as
> "Pensando a te", or is the tense for "thinking" then
> different?


 
It's right


----------



## Zoolover

Hi Giak,
Thanks for the very quick reply.

Why does sono change to sto? I am missing it!


----------



## Benzene

Hi!

"Io sto pensando a te"="I am thinking (about) you"

"Io ti sto pensando"="I am thinking (of )you"

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Zoolover

I guess I am dense. I thought,

Io - I
Sono - I am

So how does "sto" fit in? I know you can use
"sto bene" for I am well, instead of "Io sto bene".

Perhaps I take the translations to literally?


----------



## Giak

Zoolover said:


> Hi Giak,
> Thanks for the very quick reply.
> 
> Why does sono change to sto? I am missing it!


 
When "essere" is followed by a gerund verb (to expresses an action in motion/progress) it becomes like the verb "stare" (in its present and past forms):

I am having lunch = Sto pranzando
They are reading = Stanno leggendo
We are listening to the radio = Stiamo ascoltando la radio
She was watching TV = Lei satava guardando la TV
Tha plane was landing = L'aereo stava atterrando


When "essere" is alone it remains "essere":

I am what I am = Sono quello che sono
She is beautiful = E' bellissima
They are nice guys = Sono ragazzi simpatici
We were warriors = Eravamo guerrieri


"Essere" may become like "stare" when it expresses a personal condition of wellness/illness:

I am fine = Sto bene
She's ill = Lei sta male 


There may be more cases, too, but I guess it might become boring


----------



## Zoolover

Wow, you can try to bore me any time. I do not think that you
could. Thank you so much for a great lesson! Sometimes I believe 
it would be better for me to just memorize phrases! 

Grazie


----------



## baldpate

Zoolover said:


> Perhaps I take the translations to literally?


 
A little, I'm afraid .  

In Italian, as you've found, there are two verbs that can be translated as "to be" : "stare" (sto) and "essere" (sono).  

"stare" is used most when you are talking about a temporary (or, at least, not a _permanent_) condition.

Sto bene = I feel well/OK (but tomorrow, who knows?).
Sto a Londra (today I'm in London, tomorrow perhaps in Rome).
Sto pensando a te (right now, at this moment, I'm thinking about you. Later today???Tomorrow???)

"essere" usually expresses a more long-lasting condition.  Look at Giak's examples, the first in particular ...
Sono quello che sono = I am what I am

Isn't that the ultimate in permanance  ???

"a te" after the verb = "ti" before the verb.  Different ways of saying the same thing.

I apologize to my Italian friends if I have oversimplified.


----------



## Alan7075

Zoolover said:


> Also, just "thinking of you" could be translated as
> "Pensando a te", or is the tense for "thinking" then
> different?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


 
Well, it's unusual to find something like "pensando a te" without anything else to back it up.

So if you wrote "thinking of you" I would translate it into "ti sto pensando".

Hope I made myself clear 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## Zoolover

Thank you for over simplifying.


----------



## Zoolover

Thank you Alan. To explain a bit, I would close an
email note in English with, "thinking of you", or 
would start a note with "I was just thinking of you".
Hence the reason to send a note. Make sense?


----------



## Alan7075

Yeah, it does.

Closing an email you should write: "Ti penso" or "ti penso sempre" whilst starting it you should write, "Stavo proprio pensando a te".

Using the gerund without a "stare" or a following phrase would be weird to an Italian ear... well, it would be weirder to an Italian eye 

When I talk of "following phrase" I mean something like:

* Pensando a te mi sono ritrovato in Svizzera 
Which can also be put like this:
* Mentre stavo pensando a te mi sono ritrovato in Svizzera 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## Zoolover

Thanks again Alan, you rock...

Ciao


----------



## Zoolover

Hey Alan, by the way, your English is perfect.
Quite impressive.


----------



## Alan7075

You're welcome, I am just a lucky guy 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## Giak

Zoolover said:


> Wow, you can try to bore me any time. I do not think that you
> could. Thank you so much for a great lesson!


 
You're welcome 




			
				Zoolover said:
			
		

> Sometimes I believe
> it would be better for me to just memorize phrases!


 
I hope you won't do it 
I think that the easiest way is to memorize those few simple rules, not groups of phrases (it would be a very Italian mistake ).
When you find a present/past progressive, "to be" it's never "essere" and it's always "stare(present/past)+gerund".


----------

